# 18x18x24 fine spot leuc viv



## Deanmachine (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi all,

I started this build in September 2018, planted in October and added two fine spot leucomelas in January 2019. This is my first viv and I’m learning as I go, but as of now everything seems more or less stable. There is still a lot of empty space, waiting for plants to grow and and am still looking for more plants to fill the background. 







































View attachment 278828


----------



## Deanmachine (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Love the jewel orchid! Beautiful tank BTW


----------



## I'mNew2Frogs! (Jan 23, 2019)

Ditto - That Jewel Orchid is amazing...so is the frog btw  Nice viv, really nice job.


----------



## camps23 (Mar 10, 2019)

I’m just working in my first build as well. Beautiful tank !


----------



## Deanmachine (Aug 22, 2018)

Added a bunch of resurrection ferns, more orchids, variety tiny vines and a brom. It feels a little messy because of the scale of most of the plants but I’m hoping when things grow together it will look more balanced. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mccune (Oct 16, 2017)

What light are you running on the tank it looks amazing. Great frogs by the way


----------



## Eruantien (Dec 23, 2014)

Looks awesome! Well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

